# V23.82 versus 659.63



## gparravicini (Mar 9, 2011)

I am currently coding Labs. 

Dx statement: Pregnancy. Patient is over 35 y/o, 2nd pregnancy. No other complications mentioned. 

Q: code only the V23.82, or only the 659.63, or both? I was told to use 659.63, but my research says otherwise. I have read the Advance article and it doesn't go far enough in explaining if these two particular codes should/can be used together, or when one has priority. 

I appreciate the feedback. 
Gail P.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd go with v23.82 as there are no complications.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 10, 2011)

gparravicini said:


> I am currently coding Labs.
> 
> Dx statement: Pregnancy. Patient is over 35 y/o, 2nd pregnancy. No other complications mentioned.
> 
> ...



The 2 codes may not be coded together.  If you look in the code book the use of one excludes the use of the other.  The V23.82 is for supervision only such as a tummy check encounter.  the 659.63 code is for any encounter where the patients age is being discussed as a complicating factor.  it is a very fine line but there it is.  For the delivery you will definitely use the 659.6x.


----------



## gparravicini (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!

Gail


----------

